# Clenbuterol



## Imperium (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone experienced any digestive issues on Clen? Anyone with a bowel disorder have tried to cycle clen with good results?


----------



## demonbol (May 11, 2016)

I dont know iff this is any help but i have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) and iv ran clen multiple times with no issues and have had decent results


----------



## Imperium (Apr 23, 2016)

Quite helpful , thanks man. Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Imperium (Apr 23, 2016)

100kg , 15% bf.


----------

